# Songs that calm you down and make you relaxed



## purpleRain (Nov 8, 2008)

I would love to know what songs you listen too when you feel very nervous and uptight and/or when you just need to calm down and relax.

You must know the situations when you have an important date or maybe sometimes when you just feel nervous for no reason, like me




I can be a nervous wreck 

- I like songs from Michael BublÃ© singing songs like Me and Mrs. Jones and songs from his album 'Come Fly With Me', like 'Nice 'n easy' LOL only those lyrics can calm me down





- Norah Jones

- Jason Mraz, especially the song Details in the fabric with James Morrison. :

The lyrics start with ...






Calm down

Deep breaths

And get yourself dressed instead .

Of running around

And pulling all your threads and

Breaking yourself up

...

how obvious is that haha.

Michael BublÃ©

- I also love Gary Moore, who never fails to bring me in a relaxed state of mind


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 8, 2008)

Only one song really relaxes me and calm me down and that's "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole.


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 8, 2008)

I love the songs you posted! They're all so relaxing.

Songs that calm me down are:

Last Request by Paulo Nutini

Make You Feel My Love by Adele

Cannonball by Damien Rice (lol, I'm turning into a Damien Rice obsessive haha, I just think his voice is hypnotic)


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 9, 2008)

For me,

Everybody's Talking by Madeleine Peyroux is very relaxing...


----------



## purpleRain (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the songs you all picked





Magneticheart,I love music from Paolo Nutini, I am fan of his album. I hope he will come out with a new album soon!!

What are your favourites from him?

The song "still crazy" is so beautiful but that's not an official single and not on his album.

Damien Rice has a very calming voice, great sound


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Only one song really relaxes me and calm me down and that's "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole. That is my 100% calm down song! I LOVE that version!


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the songs you all picked




Magneticheart,I love music from Paolo Nutini, I am fan of his album. I hope he will come out with a new album soon!!

What are your favourites from him?

The song "still crazy" is so beautiful but that's not an official single and not on his album.

Damien Rice has a very calming voice, great sound

My favourites of his are These Streets and Jenny Don't Be Hasty


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 9, 2008)

I love Death Cab for Cutie, Imogen Heap/Frou Frou, and Sufjan Stevens!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 9, 2008)

I like songs with a certain beat to them, as long as it's regular i find it's just as soothing, like Desert Dancer from Nickodemus (Buddha Bar IV), B-Tribe/Suave suave, Hamid Baroudi/Desert Roots, Issa Bagayogo/Sya, Mambo craze from De-Phazz (the remix version from Buddha Bar II), Enigma/Voyageur, and Coldplay/Trouble.


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 9, 2008)

Paolo Nutini for me as well, I love his cover of Cry Me A River, I also love Last Request and These Streets. And Alloway Grove


----------



## Karren (Nov 9, 2008)

Vivaldi's 4 Season's calms me down but so does Staind's Chapter IV and Green Day's American Idiot!! lol


----------



## purpleRain (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice relaxed song you posted Shaundra





Uhm Karren... that's an interesting choice LOL American Idiot haha... whatever calms you down


----------



## RoxRae (Nov 10, 2008)

Songs by Enya really calm me down. I have a CD in my car I play on the way home if I've had a rough day at work.... I also like Enigma....


----------



## lolaB (Nov 10, 2008)

Any song by Asa calms me down. The Weepies, too.

Asa- Jailer

The Weepies- Gotta Have You


----------



## uyhtru (Mar 23, 2010)

great songs to help you calm down would be:

im yours

havnt met you yet

hey soul sister

everythings gonna be alright

dont worry be happy

faith

footloose

get lucky - dragonette

hanging by a moment

Heaven - los lonely boys

i love you (always forever) donna lewis

send me on my way - rusted roots

into the ocean - blue october

say hey (i love you)

no games - serani

as i lay me down - sophie hawkins

there she goes - sixpence

upside down - jack johnson

youre sixteen youre beautiful and youre mine

uncle kracker - follow me

ok theres something here for everyone!!! please tell me whatcha all thing of these songs = ]





if u want more email me at uyhtru at yahoo.com


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 23, 2010)

Zero 7 songs.


----------



## shayy (Mar 23, 2010)

anything by Barcelona is great





Too Late by M83 is a good one too!


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 23, 2010)

patience - guns &amp; roses

let it be - the beatles


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 25, 2010)

Just about anything by Hikaru Utada but specifically:

Shiawase ni Narō, Deep River, and Hikari from her album Deep River!

...Oh, and Phuture 2000 by Carl Cox!!! Very soothing for me.

Ultimate calming song has to be Air(on the G string) by J.S. Bach.

How could anyone not be calm listening to such a beautiful melody?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree, i love Deep River ! So soothing ! The videoclip is nice too.

Apart from my lounge music, nowadays i prefer listening to Enya, Vangelis Chariots of Fire, Hans Zimmer Rainman theme (movie you should also see !!), and Mike Oldfield like Ommadawn or Moonlight Shadow.

I also like AmÃ©lie Poulain :

(comptine d'un autre Ã©tÃ©)

(la valse d'AmÃ©lie orchestral)

(j'y suis jamais allÃ©)

To put you to sleep, i suggest Debussy's Clair de lune, it works every time for me.


----------



## sooperficial (Mar 25, 2010)

I love Dave Matthews Band when I want to relax, especially Satellite.

I also LOVE Shakira's Antologia which is off her first Spanish album. That whole CD always cheers me up and mellows me out!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 26, 2010)

I love the song Sunrise by Simply Red. It's so soothing.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 26, 2010)

Banana Pancakes by Jack Johnson and anything Pink Floyd.


----------



## Chaeli (Mar 26, 2010)

I could make a list a mile long however, anything John Denver always makes me smile.


----------



## FriendyAnil (Mar 29, 2010)

yes you are right ...i agree with you.


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 29, 2010)

anything by Loreena McKennitt:

YouTube - Skellig by Loreena McKennitt


----------



## redbamboo510 (Mar 29, 2010)

im not much of a lyrics gal but classical music definitley calms me down. witnessing the change of each beat...i can be a nervous wreck also =X


----------



## Vivre.Votre.Vie (Mar 31, 2010)

I lalalove Gary Go. They are so poetic, it makes me feel so much better. I also really like Creed and Seal.


----------

